# With no offense to the women...



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

We're doing everything in our power to turn men into little girls, aren't we?

Grooming Trends: New York Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2014 - AskMen

Oh and by little girls, I mean little prissy ass pansies who wouldn't stand up for someone being mistreated right beside them. There are girls/women out there ten times the man most "men" are.

Sorry for the rant... but screw any guy who spends more time on his bangs than anything else.

:-x


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I have rocked a Buzz for as long as I can remember and the closest I ever got to using any "Gel" or fashion products was shaving cream when needed. Seeing this slideshow made me want to punch some guys. 

I wonder if this is normal.....

I had to stop watching TV as most shows seem to sexualize prissy vampires or werewolves that at one time were deadly traps or the epitome of epic man beards in wolf form. Now, not so much. I miss the old days where I could be proud to be a viking... wait I am... that show is still kinda cool.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Silverback said:


> I have rocked a Buzz for as long as I can remember and the closest I ever got to using any "Gel" or fashion products was shaving cream when needed. Seeing this slideshow made me want to punch some guys.
> 
> I wonder if this is normal.....


It's f'ing normal, pardon my sort of language. My wife and I ventured into a mall over Christmas to do some shopping. I didn't see a single guy whose hair didn't look like they just got out of a salon chair. We stood out so bad, we actually had people approach us and straight up say things like "Shopping for someone?".


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> It's f'ing normal, pardon my sort of language. My wife and I ventured into a mall over Christmas to do some shopping. I didn't see a single guy whose hair didn't look like they just got out of a salon chair. We stood out so bad, we actually had people approach us and straight up say things like "Shopping for someone?".


I believe they call that bieber fever... my sons have it too... but in a good way...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't click it don't click it ahhhhhhh nooooooo my eyes.

I get the 10$ buzzcuts at Wal-Mart when they have them. I'm guilty of the beard trimming though. Just got one of those.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> Don't click it don't click it ahhhhhhh nooooooo my eyes.
> 
> I get the 10$ buzzcuts at Wal-Mart when they have them. I'm guilty of the beard trimming though. Just got one of those.


I spend $20 on a pair of clippers and cut my own hair all year. I'm not recommending everyone do this, but it works just fine for me. I could never muster the small talk necessary to sit with some hair dresser, it feels so inane and pointless. If I wanted to discuss the weather, I'd call a meteorologist.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> We're doing everything in our power to turn men into little girls, aren't we?
> 
> Grooming Trends: New York Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2014 - AskMen
> 
> ...


Was that a picture of Lance?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I spend $20 on a pair of clippers and cut my own hair all year.


Same, it's the only reason god gave man a mirror. He gave woman mirrors for all the other reasons.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

More of the wussification of men
I will have no part of it---


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

Dude - Beard trimming isn't unmanly, it's hygienic. As long as you aren't tying little shiny sequins tassels to it you're good to go.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree!! This is just disgusting!! I would never want a man that looks like this! I mean, come on!! That hair is horrible! Blah!! LOL


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> I agree!! This is just disgusting!! I would never want a man that looks like this! I mean, come on!! That hair is horrible! Blah!! LOL
> View attachment 4742


Something tells me he doesn't fish or farm.....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He probably can't ride the motorcycle either....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

It's ok. I'm sure he's damn good at other things!! hehe


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the question here should be do you want to look.like bin-lardin?? or keep your wife happy ??

what really concerns me is how the article was found in the first place??


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

James m said:


> Don't click it don't click it ahhhhhhh nooooooo my eyes.
> 
> I get the 10$ buzzcuts at Wal-Mart when they have them. I'm guilty of the beard trimming though. Just got one of those.


a beard trim is acceptable! wouldn't want the wife to start growing hair...you know where! to counter my lack of grooming!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor has been on me for years to grow a beard. The last time I had a shave was the day before Halloween. About six weeks later I was going to the barber (not stylist) and she told me to get it trimmed. My response was that she wanted the bloody thing and I was going to let it grow until she begged me to shave it off! So now I am starting to look like the Duck Dynasty guys! 

Note: I did tell her that I am definitely cutting it off as soon as the snow is gone. Unfortunately, this year that will likely be mid-August. Regardless, it is long enough now, that I think I am going to have to use the dog trimmer to cut it down first because I do not think a razor is going to do it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> We're doing everything in our power to turn men into little girls, aren't we?
> 
> Grooming Trends: New York Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2014 - AskMen
> 
> ...


Against my better judgement, I clicked on the link. Up popped a picture of an obvious "prancer", something not seen around here.
For the record, for the last 15 years my haircuts have been at a husband/wife small town shop. The husband, a Marine, was wounded during the siege at Khe Sanh. Yeah, it's THAT KIND of shop. Although I must admit my hair looks a little better since he "retired" to sitting around in the waiting area and quit cutting hair.:-D
For casual wear I prefer Liberty brand overalls, sold at your local Tractor Supply store.

I was watching an advertisement on TV one time, turned to my wife and said "honey, I feel tired a lot like that guy on TV. Maybe I need some of that testosterone stuff?" Her reply? "You definately don't need any more testosterone!!" True story.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounds like you've got this marriage thing figured out. Tit for tat. The hubs threatened to grow a caveman beard and I went on strike. The beard got trimmed and we're all happy now. 



jro1 said:


> a beard trim is acceptable! wouldn't want the wife to start growing hair...you know where! to counter my lack of grooming!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> It's ok. I'm sure he's damn good at other things!! hehe


Like doing the butt? and taking? Im sure he is a taker....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> It's ok. I'm sure he's damn good at other things!! hehe


If you do the research, the odds are he's gay (I think that's the polite way to say it).


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If he's gay, it's all good. I like to watch.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> I agree!! This is just disgusting!! I would never want a man that looks like this! I mean, come on!! That hair is horrible! Blah!! LOL


You can have them Mish. Chances are excellent that when some douchebag decides to insult you or worse, he'll curl up in a pretty little ball combing his hair and crying.

I'm sure this is falling on deaf ears, but the point isn't that "good looking" men are all pussies. The world already successfully tricked you women into thinking you couldn't leave the house without $50 in makeup applied at any given time, and now they're trying to do the same to the men. The bonus side effect is that if we create a populace who do what they're told by way of marketing, and are afraid to stand up for themselves in any way shape or form, it's a very easy place to enforce any type of totalitarian rule we want. That's not a conspiracy, because I know you love to pretend conspiracies are akin to nutjobs, that's a proven historical fact.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Mrs Inor has been on me for years to grow a beard. The last time I had a shave was the day before Halloween. About six weeks later I was going to the barber (not stylist) and she told me to get it trimmed. My response was that she wanted the bloody thing and I was going to let it grow until she begged me to shave it off! So now I am starting to look like the Duck Dynasty guys!


I grew one last year to keep warm during our cold weather jaunt in the wilderness. So far I haven't been able to get myself to remove it. It's just... there.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I'm sure this is falling on deaf ears, but the point isn't that "good looking" men are all pussies. The world already successfully tricked you women into thinking you couldn't leave the house without $50 in makeup applied at any given time, and now they're trying to do the same to the men. The bonus side effect is that if we create a populace who do what they're told by way of marketing, and are afraid to stand up for themselves in any way shape or form, it's a very easy place to enforce any type of totalitarian rule we want. That's not a conspiracy, because I know you love to pretend conspiracies are akin to nutjobs, that's a proven historical fact.


I agree with you. I read No More Mr. Nice Guy a couple of years ago and started noticing how slanted our world is toward "nice guys," who are actually the type of men few women are really happy with. Not sure how to combat it, but I'm trying hard with my son. How do you teach, "No, stop being so sensitive to my needs!"  I mostly just try to teach him to respect others without disrespecting himself.

If you look at how boys are raised, they almost never get a lot of time with men. The adults in their day to day are usually women - at daycare, home, school, etc. So to me, part of the answer is making a point to find solid male role models for them to spend time with. Not much you can do for the ones already grown up though.

As for makeup, tossed it all several years ago. So much simpler. And after much deliberation, I decided I would still shave my legs. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> You can have them Mish. Chances are excellent that when some douchebag decides to insult you or worse, he'll curl up in a pretty little ball combing his hair and crying.
> 
> I'm sure this is falling on deaf ears, but the point isn't that "good looking" men are all pussies. The world already successfully tricked you women into thinking you couldn't leave the house without $50 in makeup applied at any given time, and now they're trying to do the same to the men. The bonus side effect is that if we create a populace who do what they're told by way of marketing, and are afraid to stand up for themselves in any way shape or form, it's a very easy place to enforce any type of totalitarian rule we want. That's not a conspiracy, because I know you love to pretend conspiracies are akin to nutjobs, that's a proven historical fact.


Yes sir! To take it one step further...Some FUBAR people in our FUBAR society decided to elect a half white/half black, muslim, gay, community organizer to the position of leader of the free world (TWICE) because they thought he was "cool" and old white rich guys are supposedly not cool...and they didn't want to be called racist, or anti-gay, or anti-muslim or anti urban community organizer whatever the hell that is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

indie said:


> If you look at how boys are raised, they almost never get a lot of time with men. The adults in their day to day are usually women - at daycare, home, school, etc. So to me, part of the answer is making a point to find solid male role models for them to spend time with. Not much you can do for the ones already grown up though.


I am of a generation that was raised by two parents, a man and woman who got married BEFORE having children, who most likely lived through the Great Depression and World War II, and who raised their children before all the touchy-feely political correctness diversity crap that we see now adays. My parents were married for over 60 years, until Death intervened.
My Dad was a strong influence - taught me to shoot a rifle at age 5, let me help him when he fixed things around the house, taught me how to use the proper tool for any given job. He taught me wood working, auto repair, fishing, and all the other little lessons that actually were lessons in how to live life.
Sadly, it appears that with the statistics showing out of wedlock birth rates, single parent families (mostly female led), and the total shift to "politically correct" thinking, that anyone today raised the way we were in the 1940's and 1950's is in the vast minority.

This societal shift can be laid squarely at the feet of the liberal left wing class in this country. Who no doubt are quite proud of their work.

**IMPORTANT NOTE: My comments were in no way meant to malign women. The men of today who are incapable of making a life long commitment to one woman are perhaps the largest part of this problem. The men who think only of themselves and what THEY can get out of life.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am of a generation that was raised by two parents, a man and woman who got married BEFORE having children, who most likely lived through the Great Depression and World War II, and who raised their children before all the touchy-feely political correctness diversity crap that we see now adays. My parents were married for over 60 years, until Death intervened.


That way of life is over. Not ending, not in the throes of death... it's gone.

Parents now leave their children at Wal-mart so that they can go out with friends (who also have kids left somewhere, with a stranger if the kids are lucky enough), and complain about how they wish they didn't have kids (loud enough that we have heard this on more than a single occasion). All the women are looking for the men Mish posted, regardless of what kind of person they are... the men are no better and have absolutely none of the integrity the past generations had. If one of these types was to try shaking my hand in agreement that the sky was blue, I would wonder when it changed color.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Couple that with "Why would the boys want to follow me around and learn "powers"? The streets are full of their peers ****ing and with easy access to heroin - I have to wait for the "25 crash" to seem worth anything at all.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Keeping this topic in mind...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Silverback said:


> Keeping this topic in mind...


Someone is going to say it, so it might as well be me.

LANCE! We found your relatives!!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I spend $20 on a pair of clippers and cut my own hair all year. I'm not recommending everyone do this, but it works just fine for me. I could never muster the small talk necessary to sit with some hair dresser, it feels so inane and pointless. If I wanted to discuss the weather, I'd call a meteorologist.


I haven't been to a barber shop (i.e. salon?) in 30 years. I'm on my second set of clippers in that time. (American made, that's how old they are).
I will admit, though, that I used to cut my wifes hair.


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

LOL Danny! You make some great points.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

as long as our boys don't start leaving a mess like this in the bathroom!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jro1 said:


> as long as our boys don't start leaving a mess like this in the bathroom!
> View attachment 4752


Amen. That's an entirely different conversation however.


----------

